# Cute pics of ENSO's players



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Estonia's National Symphony Orchestra has each player's picture on their website and obviously they were told to pose any way they would like to and well see for yourself the results

http://www.erso.ee/about/musicians_/?lang=en#95


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Vasks said:


> Estonia's National Symphony Orchestra has each player's picture on their website and obviously they were told to pose any way they would like to and well see for yourself the results
> 
> http://www.erso.ee/about/musicians_/?lang=en#95


Thanks for sharing. Gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There are some clever people there.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

There should be a TÕNIS TRAKSMANN fan club!


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank goodness, I thought they were going to pose naked


----------



## licorice stick (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm glad to see that the Estonian sense of humor extends beyond their names... Rein Roos, Vambola Krigul, Triin Ruubel, Marge Uus... How I envy these names.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Great portraits. As a photographer, I note how each and everyone of them has provided a strong image - self possessed, open and vibrant. I have a sense that top musicians' brains are high functioning. Something about the exceptionally wide spread neural networks that are forged through playing as much music as they do (there is science there) - leading to a highly functioning individual in general. Quite why I shared that I don't know


----------

